# onkyo vs. denon



## cmbmedic (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello men and ladies!
Looking at new receivers onkyo, denon, yamaha, sony. Have always owned onkyo but denon looks mighty attractive.
My price range is 300-400$. I have no need for 7ch or 6 for that matter. To tell the truth what happens if you have 7chns. but only 5 spks?


----------



## Yellowman (Feb 15, 2005)

great question. Let me start off by answering your 7 channels but only 5 speakers question first. The sound will then be pushed out to 5 speakers. In truth, there are not many movies which make full use of the 7.1 sound. The extra 2 are for peripheral sounds. No worries, there, you will not lose anything there. I probably stand corrected when it comes to uncompressed sound as there may be other ways to convert the sound to 5 speakers etc as I have not yet tried this.
Now, for your receivers, this is a tough call. Your price range limits some of the typical recommendations I would give. That is not to say however that a receiver cannot be had at this price. I will be honest and say I am biased, I don't like sony receivers, overpriced and not all that great at performance. I personally am a big fan of denon and have owned 1 but have recently been swayed by onkyo's receivers simply because of the new reon chip and its price point compared to denon. I have also owned a yamaha and again for the price point and features, it is tough to argue. Do you have specific models in mind? If not, I would by going by use and reputation go with denon, onkyo and yamaha...
then again, like I said, I have recently been influenced by onkyo so maybe flip flop there.


----------



## cmbmedic (Apr 16, 2007)

Yellowman, thanks for your response; its still a toss up but one of the local bigbox stores has a denon on sale for 150$ off list very attractive indeed.
both denon and onkyo have excellent dynamic headroom that feature coupled wth the older klipsch speakers i run should allow for well uder 100w per ch. of power as adequate.
Anyway, i think im starting to ramble. Redman whatta bout Yamaha?
thanks DOC


----------



## Yellowman (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is my humble suggestion. If there is one component you should not "take a hit" on or be financially careful on it is the receiver. This is given the concept that you will not be upgrading this receiver for at least a few years if at all. Yes, there will be new technology etc etc as there was when I bought my first few receivers, dvi, hdmi, optical etc but really you need to determine what are your basic needs and what is the comfort zone for upgrades? Do you need hdmi, do you need thx etc etc. Perhaps paying a little more now will allow room for growth and peace of mind so that you don't have to worry about this component. Ok, enough of my personal opinion. Like I said in my previous post, I am partial to Denon and Onkyo but started with a Yamaha so naturally I don't have much negative things to say with them. I find Yamaha a good balance of performance for the cost. They have a ton of features for a reasonable price. No they may not have the bells and whistles like the denons but then again, they are also a lot cheaper too. Again, it may come down to you, what do you need? How much of an audio/videophile are you? Any particular features you absolutely need?


----------

